# Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK



## Blauortsand (19. Mai 2004)

Ich traf dieses Jahr beim Meerforellenfischen einen Sylter Angler, der mir von sehr guten Wolfsbarschfängen (gute Stückzahlen z.T. bis 10Pfd aber meistens kleiner) auf der Insel berichtete!
Seitdem läßt mich dieses Thema nicht in Ruhe und ich würde gerne demnächst mal `nen paar Trips auf den starken Kämpfer wagen sobald es die Zeit zuläßt!
Ich habe schon die Forumssuche bemüht und mir sowieso die letzten Jahre eineiges in der Angelliterratur über den Fisch zusammengelesen.
Ich werde wohl mit Kunstködern angreifen hauptsächlich mit Meerforellenködern Sandaalimitate und Oberflächenpoppern ein Traum wäre natürlich auch ein Platz, wo die Fische auch mit der Fliegenrute angeworfen werden können das muß schon brachial abgehen an der 7er Rute  !

Zur Platzauswahl taugen wohl Riffe, Wellenbrecher Molen und strömungsreiche Plätze mit tiefem Wasser in der Nähe! 
Wer kennt gute Wolfsbarschplätze an der der Nordsee am besten bei Tagestrips von Flensburg aus erreichbar?

Die besten Fangchancen bestehen wohl in den Sommermonaten!
Kann mir jemand den Wassertemperaturenbereich nennen, wann die Fische vor der Küste erscheinen?

Wer hat den noch ein paar Erfahrungswerte, Tipps und Tricks auf Lager?

Ich hätte natürlich auch Bock auf nen gemeinsamen Tripp mit Boardies!!!


----------



## Mark_NRW (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hi,
ja stimmt auf Sylt wird viel Wolfsbarsch gefangen ich war die letzten beide Jahre dort oben im Urlaub und ich kenne die guten Stellen,auf Wolfsbarsche in Sylt.Das ist zu einenirekt am Westerlander Strand (Brandenburger Parkplatz der ist kostenfrei!) die Buhne(rechts) direkt neben den Volleyballplätzen.Und am Hörnumer Strand wo die Felsen im Wasser stehen.An den Stellen findest du auch die einheimischen Angler.Deine Geräte und Köderwahl wird dort auch verwendet und manche angeln mit Wattwurm auf Wolfsbarsche.

Und ich kenn noch eine aber die ist in den Niederlanden:Renesse wo die Schleuse zum Wasseraustausch zum Grevelinger Meer ist.Aber da wird mit schwerem Gerät geangelt .Würfe bis 200m sind da Pflicht.Die Einheimischen angeln dort mit Spezialposen(200gRaketenform) und 1m langem Vorfach mit 5cm Twister da die Wolfsbarsche an der Oberfläche die Brutfische jagen.Dafür wird dort reichlich gefangen.

MfG Mark


----------



## Blauortsand (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hey schon mal vielen Dank soweit!!! - Das liebe ich doch am Anglerboard!!!!!
Da fallen mir doch gleich noch ein paar Fragen ein:
Bei welchen Witterungen wird gefangen?
Ist auflaufendes,ablaufendes oder Stauwasser am günstigsten?


----------



## havkat (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Moin BOS!

Ein Freund hat, im Ausgangsbereich des Limfjords, mal einen auf Fliege erwischt.
Kein Riese, aber der Drill ließ, zu Beginn, auf eine sehr gute Mefo hoffen. Ging voll ins Backing , der Halbstarke und silbern schimmern die ja auch im Wasser.  

Am Ferring Strand u. Vejlby Klint wird auch vom "Bass" gemunkelt.

Während eines Sommerurlaubs bin ich dort frühmorgens mit dem Hund unterwegs gewesen, als plötzlich das (spiegelglatte) Wasser, im Kessel zwischen zwei Buhnen, zu kochen anfing.

Spinnrute stand (logisch!) im Haus. Mit Spinnrute bewaffnet tat sich (loooogisch!!!) natürlich nix mehr für den Rest des Urlaubs.

Das Wasser stand, an bewusstem Morgen, sehr hoch. Können natürlich auch Makrelen gewesen sein......... aber man weiß ja nich, nä?  

Generell sollen Küstenbefestigungen (Buhnenspitzen, vorgelagerte Packungen aus Betonelementen, etc.) oder eben tiefe Buhnenkessel die richtige Wahl sein.
Flut, je doller, je besser und nicht zu kaltes Wasser.
Ich denke, dass die Saison an der deutsch/dänischen Küste etwas später startet, als in seinen "Stammrevieren" weiter südlich. Tippe so auf Mitte/Ende Mai.

What ever! Geiler Fisch, den ich auch auf´m Zettel habe! 

Im "Sportfiske Journalen" hab ich mal ´nen Artikel über´s Bassfischen an der irischen Küste "gelesen".
Alter Schwede! Da war, u. a., ein Foto eines *Bisses* auf einen Plug, direkt an der Oberfläche, zu sehen.
Sah aus als ob ´ne Mine hochging!  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



> Sah aus als ob ´ne Mine hochging!



Soh wird das ja auch immer wieder beschrieben, der Sylter berichtete mir dass so ein 50er Wolfsbarsch sich nichts tut von der Kampfkraft mit `ner 70er Meerforelle! #2  #2  #2 

Plug? Meinst Du damit Oberflächenwobbler???


----------



## havkat (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Jupp!


----------



## Mark_NRW (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hi nochmal,
in Sylt sind die 3 Std. vor höchstem Wasserstand am besten.


----------



## Blauortsand (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hey Mark nochmals Danke und Herzlich Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Reppi (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Moin Jelle !!
Ich höre in dem Zusammenhang den Ort St. Peter Ording immer mal wieder..
Werde mich mal schlau machen......
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Blauortsand (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

St. Peter wäre schon sehr Interessant!!
Ich denke ja auch noch nachwievor an die Ostmole in Büsum Reppi - da muß doch eigentlich auch was gehen sind doch eigentlich optimale Bedingungen dort!


----------



## Neckarangler (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

hm, sind die dinger keine suesswasserfische? ich werd hier jeden tag wieder aufs neue ueberrascht


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Der Boardie mac (Hallo Guido #h ) aus Düsseldorf hat einen echten Plan von den Wölfen. Er fischt in NL an den Schleusen und kann einiges erzählen. Ich habe ein paar mal mit ihm telefoniert und jedes mal Tränen in den Augen gehabt. Für Tagestrips ist NL natürlich nicht der Burner. Die vielen Buhnen zwischen Esbjerg und Hvide Sande bringen aber wirklich vergleichbare Bedingungen. Leider sind die Buhnen so stark mit Tetrapoden geschützt, dass dort kaum die Wasserlinie erreicht werden kann.
Für einen Trip wäre ich aber jederzeit zu haben. Der Versuch reizt mich wirklich.


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



			
				Neckarangler schrieb:
			
		

> hm, sind die dinger keine suesswasserfische?



Verwechselst du die vielleicht mit Schwarzbarschen oder Sonnenbarschen? Wolfsbarsche sind pelagische Atlantikbewohner. Halten sich aber auch gerne mal an flachliegenden Wracks auf. Dort werden sie häufig mit schweren Twistern beangelt.


----------



## Neckarangler (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

oh, schwarz mit wolf verwechselt, des is natuerlich peinlich, hehe, naja, egal


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

überhaupt nicht peinlich. Das ist halt ein Fisch mit dem du wenig in deiner Region zu tun hast.


----------



## Reppi (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



> Ich denke ja auch noch nachwievor an die Ostmole in Büsum Reppi - da muß doch eigentlich auch was gehen sind doch eigentlich optimale Bedingungen dort!


Von den Bedingungen her mehr als optimal.........Versuch macht kluch...
Zumal die vorletzten Winter 10km weiter, tonnenweise 300gr. WB ausgesetzt hatten, da 1-2 Seehunde vom Eis eingeschlossen waren..........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Neckarangler (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> überhaupt nicht peinlich. Das ist halt ein Fisch mit dem du wenig in deiner Region zu tun hast.




da is was dran, allzuoft hab ich den hier im neckar noch nichh gefangen  :q


----------



## detlefb (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

@Truttafriend,
 was sind denn Tetrapoden??????


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Tonnenschwerer Küstenschutz. Die Dinger werden als Wellenbrecher vor die Molen gesetzt. Tetrapoden weil sie 5-Ecken haben.






Die snid natürlich nach Jahren Glitschig und extrem gefährlich zu besteigen. Ich kann da nur von abraten.


----------



## detlefb (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Man lernt halt nie aus  Danke
Das letzte Mal war ich so vor 25J in der Esbjerger Ecke, an die Molen kann ich bestens erinnern. Die Tetrapoden habe ich nicht gesehen.
Ich glaube selbst auf den Molen ist das kraxeln nicht so ganz ohne!!!
Sylt ist bestimmt ne gute Wahl für die Wolfsbarsche.
Der mmeiner Freundin hat Riesenstapel F&F, R&R und Co da ist bestimmt was drinn, dauert aber nen büschen.......


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Die Kolosse liegen normalerweise auch nicht wie auf dem Bild auf der Mole sondern davor. Leider verbarrikadieren die den Zugang zum Wasser komplett :c


----------



## detlefb (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Well,
 das war schon klar.... nur bei Ebbe hätte man die Monsterteile vor den Molen sehen müssen.


----------



## Tüskendör (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Moin,

Wolfsbarsche gehen vom Borkumer Nordstrand gut ( der echte Nordstrand=Nordspitze der Insel, wird immer mit dem touristischen "Nordbad" verwechselt - da ist wenig bis nichts). Beste Zeit ist Juli bis  September. In der Literatur steht mal abwechselnd der Wolfsbarsch wäre-, oder wäre gerade kein "Schönwetterfisch"... wat soll ich sagen: die meisten habe ich bei Sonnenschein gefangen, die größten dagegen in der Nacht. Da der Wolfsbarsch dort manchmal die Plattfische zahlenmäßig überwiegt, angel ich mit einem Kombi-Vorfach: unten langes Vorfach für die Platten, oben sehr kurz (etwa bis 20cm - damit es über Grund hängt, auffällig mit 2-3 größeren Fluo-Perlen samt etwas Metall - KLASSE: die Stanznaht vom Miraculi-Spaghetti-Soßen-Beutel in 2,5-cm Fischchenform geschnitten. Haken 2/0, Wattwurm funzt gut, die Aufgemachten hattte eher kleine Fische drin.... wer nicht zu weit schmeisst, sollte die Tage der Springtide wählen und auflaufendes Wasser ist eh Plicht... Einige Wolfsbarsche kommen in die Buhnenfelder im Süden der Insel, die beissen aber eher "vorsichtig"... Der Fisch mag es warm und kommt im Sommer durch den Kanal, seit ein paar Jahren nehmen die Wassertemperaturen der Nordsee und gleichsinnig das Wolfsbarschvorkommen stetig weiter zu (Warmzeit) im August 2003 ging die Wassertemperatur in der Spitze bis 27°C rauf, derzeits sind es hier strandnah 15 bis 16 Grad - normal wäre im langjährigen Mittel für Mitte Mai 10 oder 11 Grad.....   :s
Gruß von der Insel...


----------



## Tüskendör (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Ups...:  :q  

"...angel ich mit einem Kombi-Vorfach: unten langes Vorfach für die Platten, oben sehr kurz (etwa bis 20cm - damit es über Grund hängt, auffällig mit 2-3 größeren Fluo-Perlen...."

sollte natürlich heißen: unten lange Mundschnur, oben sehr kurz. #q


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Das sind ja echte Insidertips #6 

Borkum ist für dieses Jahr gerade in meinen Urlaubsplan miteinbezogen #v 

Denkst du man kann dort mit der Fliege fischen? Das wäre noch der Oberhammer!
Wurfdistanz ist bei mir mit 36m Schluss (mit Rückenwind und Heimweh  ). Haut das hin? Sehr gerne auch Nachts.


----------



## Tüskendör (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

:q  ...naja - nicht das ich nachher bös Einstecken muss, wenn die Insel deine anglerischen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt  #:  ... für den Wolfsbarsch biete ich dir ne Wette an: wenn du hier am Nordstrand nach 2 "Sitzungen" an unterschiedlichen Tagen im August (mit Brandungsangelzeugs wie beschrieben) keinen fängst, spendier ich dir einen Kasten Bier...    :m  
 Das mit der Fliege: hm, noch nie gemacht, noch nichtmal gesehen, und nicht wirklich Ahnung wie das geht - bün ja Greenhorn. Bei 36m vielleicht in den Buhnenfeldern... da ist ja (allerdings sehr launisch) nahezu alles mal drin, was so in der südlichen Nordsee rumschwimmt... was einerseits irgendwie immer verlockt und andererseits auch immer mal Nullnummern produziert...   #q


----------



## Tüskendör (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

... hab nochmal nachgedacht  #r . Meinst du mit der "Fliege" , die Teile, die wirklich so aussehen wie Insekten und mit der komischen Rolle geschmissen werden (der Fisch müsste dann ja oberflächennah jagen,oder ) ??? - Oder "Fliege" als Synonym für Kunstköder auch im Sinne von kleinen Spinnern oder Blinkern ? Letzteres soll nach "Hörensagen" gehen...  #t  Sorry, bin da noch nicht so drin - wenns Brandungsangeln funzt und klasse is - warum wat anneres probieren ?  #6


----------



## Mefourlauber (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

hallo blauortsand,
du elektrisiertst mich ! habe gerade meinen fehmarn-tripp gedanklich verlassen und befinde mich 4 wochen vor meinem (familien)urlaub auf..............sylt. ich fische seit 4 jahren dort und kann die angaben von mark nur unterstreichen. hörnum halte ich für am besten.  makrele, geht da auch, macht mit der spinnrute mächtig laune.

mefourlauber


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Ich meinte so was in der Art hier. Nur ein Beispiel:


----------



## theactor (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

HI,

@Reppi: finde mal raus! *DAS* wäre ja nochmal richtig richtig spannend!

Vielen Dank für die Infos hier: AB:  :k ; irre!

Ich kann noch aus dem Buch "Modernes Meeresangeln" folgendes nachtragen:

-dringt gerne ich seichte Buhnenfelder ein; stört sich nicht am Brackwasser
-Auch ruhige Hafenbecken ohne viel Verkehr mit viel Fischbrut ziehen sie an 
-im Sommerhalbjahr patrollieren sie auch vor Sandstränden der Inseln
- sie sind "Schönwetterfische"; besonders ruhige See und Sonnenschein sind erfolgversprechend
-falchlaufenden Blinker sind fängig, aber auch Fetzenköder a la Hornhechtfischen
-sind recht scheu; lauern eher in der Mitte von Fahrwassern und HAfenbecken, Buhnenfeldern und Kehrwassern
-gilt als absolute Delikatesse..

Mann, jetzt werde ich aber auch mal richtig nervös....

Gruß,
Sönke #h


----------



## Tüskendör (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

#t ... dacht ichs mir doch - ich würde es nicht probieren... naja - aus Pionieren werden mitunter Helden.... :q  #h


----------



## theactor (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

HI,

jaHAA! Am Wochenende werden tausende von WBF's (WolfbarschFischer ) über Borkum herfallen 

Aber sollte es tatsächlich z.B. in St.Peter Ording was gehen, würde ich es schon gerne probieren > das ist nämlich wenigstens "erreichbar" 


@Reppi: Warum eigentlich nicht die Buhnenfelder vor Meldorf..? 

#h


----------



## Tüskendör (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

@  theactor

  da is was dran mit der "Erreichbarkeit", aber das schützt auch. Angeln is (fast) ein bisserl wie Sex: allein - wers mag, zu zweit ok, zu dritt naja, zuviel wird nervig....   #t  `tschulligung


----------



## Reppi (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



> @Reppi: Warum eigentlich nicht die Buhnenfelder vor Meldorf..?



Ja, warum eigentlich nicht ?? #6 
Ich kenne hier keinen der schon mal gezielt dort rumgesponnen hat........
Und wie bereits geschrieben; dort haben sie vor 2 Jahren ne Menge 30er den Seehunden "zuliebe" ausgesetzt.....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

HI,

@Reppi: weisst Du was? Wir machen einfach mal einen Termin klar; 
die eine Tide die Pfeile, die andere Tide den Meldorftest. Dazu ein paar Blonde und ich fange an zu grinsen! 
We do that? We do that! 

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



			
				ICHFANGDENWOLFTOR :q  schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu ein paar Blonde


 ..... da wüsste ich dann aber was Besseres als unbedingt Angeln.... aber okay Sönke.... Lass die Blondchen am Strand stehen und angel Du man  :q  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

HI,

@Diggler: Ferkel.. ich hab auch nichts gegen ein paar "Dunkle"...


----------



## Reppi (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Das machen wir !!!
Wann hast Du in der Woche denn am meisten Zeit ??---shit..ich habe nur diese Woche Montag und Dienstag noch Urlaub.........schau mit gleich erst mal den Tiedenkalendar an....
Sonst mußt Du eine Schicht alleine machen und ich komme hinzu !!
Und Vossi kann/leider sich ja ein Regional-Liga-Pils abholen...........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Vossi kann/leider sich ja ein Regional-Liga-Pils abholen...........



Ich werde morgen alles dafür tun, dass dem nicht so sein wird.....
Hoffentlich klappt es.....
Auf nach Fürth  #h  #h


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

HI,

diese (nächste) Woche wird wahrscheinlich zu knapp da wir noch weitere 2 Wochen proben werden .. aber sobald ich eine Lücke sehe melde ich mich...
Ahm, vielleicht Donnerstag?!

#h


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

@Sönke
Heute ist gegen 16:00 Flut...also Donnerstag gegen vormittag......das packe ich nicht...
Hornis sind jedenfalls dick da !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Medo (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



> kenne hier keinen der schon mal gezielt dort rumgesponnen hat


  


uns Uwe 

was soll er uns sonst auch sagen:m


----------



## theactor (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

HI,



> was soll er uns sonst auch sagen


...ich werde ihm heute abend mal ein bisschen "ausfragen" > notfalls unter Androhung von Gewalt (Pilsentzug oder so...)

#h


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

@Meister der Spitzen
Jörg, fahr Du mal schön weiter an die Ostsee.. #: 
Sönke und ich werden heute gegen abend (neben der Hornpuper-angelei) mal Pionierarbeit betreiben......und wenn auch nur beim Pilsken...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hi,

wir haben es heute redlich auf Wolfbarsch in Büsum probiert  #t ..aber nichtmal Hornhechte haben gebissen ...
Stattdessen haben wir in Seehundaugen gesehen, einen Kutter beobachtet, der direkt vor unserer Nase im Wattenmeer seine Netze durch die Gegend zog (legal?!) und gesehen, wie die Vögel (ob der winterlichen Verhältnisse) wieder in den Süden ziehen...

#h


----------



## Medo (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



> @Meister der Spitzen
> Jörg, fahr Du mal schön weiter an die Ostsee..


hat der Stachel mal wieder gesessen;+ 
Hauptsache ihr wart da!

@theactor
hoffentlich bist Du 10 min. länger als Uwe geblieben!!
10 min. machens manchmal 

@katzenfell sammelnde Deichschlampe im Azubi-Modus

hab da mal nen neues Maskotchen für mich ausgewählt und hab eventuell noch ne Anregung für Laggo  

....oder Michael B


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

HI,

@Medo: .. *mist* .. ich bin doch einfach ZU blöd; dabei hat Reppi mir doch selbst noch alle diesbezüglichen Geschichten erzählt...  #q 
Nächstes mal mache ich es besser 

#h


----------



## Blauortsand (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



> Stattdessen haben wir in Seehundaugen gesehen, einen Kutter beobachtet, der direkt vor unserer Nase im Wattenmeer seine Netze durch die Gegend zog (legal?!)



Ich schätze ja mal, dass Ihr auf der Ostmole in Büsum gefischt habt. Dort ist der Priel der gleichzeitig das Fahrwasser ist bis zu 20m tief und wahrscheinlich eines der bestgeharkten (durch Schleppfischerei) Gebiete in der Nordsee! Die Fischerei im Nationalpark Schleswig Holsteinischem Wattenmeer ist auf 97% der Nationalparkfläche weiterhin erlaubt und wird auch weiterhin weiter so betrieben. Das Gebiet in dem Fischereiverbot besteht welches die übrigen 3% der Nationalparkfläche betrift liegt südlich von Sylt - und dieses überhaupt durchzusetzen war arg schwierig!


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

HI,

@BOS: tja das ist irgendwie schon tragisch. Noch vor 10-15 Jahren habe ich in Büsum wirklich wirklich gut gefangen. Aale, Plattfische, Stint, Aalmuttern...
Seit gut 5 Jahren kann ich froh sein, wenn ein Plattfisch rauskommt... Z.B. Aale habe ich dort seit "Dekaden" nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Reppi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

@Medo
Endlich haste nen "Bild" mit hohen Wiedererkennungswert !!
So sieht er tatsächlich aus !! Nur seinen Namen hat er auf so einer fetten Rapper-Kette in Gold!! :m  :m 
@Sönke
Was willst Du eigentlich !!!???? Ich bin doch 5 Min. auf die andere Seite gegangen !!  
@BOS
Nee, Jelle......der furchte links von der Fahrrinne durchs Watt.......


----------



## nikmark (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Irgendwie schon lustig,
ich habe unter "Angeln Allgemein" letztes und dieses Jahr einen Thread eröffnet, bei dem es um Wolfsbarsche ging (Fangtechnik, Wetter usw.) Ich habe auch gefragt, ob es in der "Bellyboat und Meerforellen" Abteilung Tipps gibt! Es kamen keine 10 Antworten bei 2 Threads zusammen  #q 
...und nun das geballte Wissen     

Es stellt sich mir dann eine Frage,
muss ich vorher einen Thread eröffnet mit der Frage, wo ich ihn hinstellen soll   
Denn eigentlich hatten Wolfsbarsche für meine Erkenntnis zwar dort was zu suchen, aber nur als Beifang !
Jetzt kriege ich viele Tipps und Anregungen von den Mefos und Bellys, die ich auch gesucht habe.

Danke

 :m  :m  :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Broder (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Moin
Ist es nicht für Rotbarsche noch n büschn früh ???
oder ? #c


----------



## Medo (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

@ Broder





> Ist es nicht für Rotbarsche noch n büschn früh ???


ne.... ist erst 18:28


----------



## Broder (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

jetzt noch die lieblingswassertemperatur vom Wolfsbarsch ...
ich tipp mal auf 18 Celsius mind ... he he   #6


----------



## Rausreißer (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

@ Reppi und Med: also eure BB-Avatare sollte Ihr als Geschmacksmuster mal bei ner Bundesbehörde sichern... Für ne BB-Boot Firma.  Das rosa Avatar, ähm also, war das für Lago? #6 den alten Wattwurmfresser...

also nikmark bin ja nun erst ne Jahr später eingestiegn, aber Meeresangeln... #6 ich schaffe es nicht alle Foren zu lesen... und bin da wohl nicht alleine.

@ 





> Nur schwache und kranke M...


 Ich glaub ja für Rotbarsch ist es einfach noch zu flach, warten wir mal ab...


----------



## Blauortsand (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Wassertemperatur ist nun bei 16°C um Sylt! Da müßten die Barsche doch langsam eintrudeln hat da schon wer was gehört??????


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Ein interessantes Thema,musste mal wieder ausgegraben werden.


			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Wassertemperatur ist nun bei 16°C um Sylt! Da müßten die Barsche doch langsam eintrudeln hat da schon wer was gehört??????


Moin, hat sich inzwischen was getan, Wolfsbarschmäßig?


----------



## Blauortsand (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Ich bin auch in den Startschuhen um einfach mal zu testen aber der Wind der Wind - vielleicht teste ich ja nächste Woche mal!


----------



## Reppi (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Bei Gosch sollen die ersten gesichtet worden sein    
Sonst noch nichts gehört......
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Tüskendör (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Moin,

beim Hornhechtfangen heute einen Wolfsbarsch der 40-cm-Klasse gesehen. GESEHEN -so auch viele Meeräschen, wirkliche viele, sauviele.... und mit albernen 3 Hornis wieder abgedackelt - also  manchmal nervt das alles, wirklich...


----------



## Mefourlauber (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

moin,

mefourlauber war wieder im Morden ! Diesmal auf Sylt, vorwiegend im Familienurlaub, aber irgendwie haben sich von selbst  auch noch ein paar Angelruten in den Kofferraum geschmissen......... seltsam, was alles so passiert.  

Am 2. Urlaubstag habe ich gleich mal 5 Hornhechte ( in Hörnum an der Ablaufbahn ) verhaftet und so erst mal die ersten Entzugserscheinungen abgemildert.  

Danach waren die WOLFSBARSCHE mein erklärtes Ziel, aber an der Westseite in Hörnum bei den Tetrapoden hatte ich nur auflandigen Wind, immer mind. Stärke 5 . Es war nichts zu machen, ich hatte gegen die Brandung und den Wind keine Chance, meine Mefoblinker zu platzieren. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Inhaber des kleinen Angelgeschäftes in Hörnum bestand jedoch die Möglichkeit, es mit der Brandungsrute und Wattis zu versuchen, hierbei soll die Erfolgsquote ganz gut sein. Zum Brandungsfischen hatte ich jedoch keinen großen Bock, so dass ich die Wolfsbarsche Wolfsbarsche sein ließ. ( ich war auch zum faul zum plümpern  )

Blieben immerhin noch die Makrelen, die im allgemeinen gegen Ende Juni vor die Südspitze Sylts ziehen. Ein irrer Spaß, wenns am Strand in 80 m Entfernung makrelenmäßig rappelt ! wenns denn rappelt ! Meine Nachfrage im Hörnumer Angelgeschäft ergab, dass dieses Jahr die Makrelen später kommen und noch keine vom Strand gefangen wurde. Ein paar Tage Windstille und Sonnenschein wurden mir als Voraussetzung für den beginnenden Makrelenregen genannt. Ich probierte es trotzdem und musste dem Mann bescheinigen, die Wahrheit gesagt zu haben. Leider !

Aber aufgeben gilt nicht, 1 Woche später ist der erste Tag mit viel Sonnenschein, aber ungünstigen Windverhältnissen. Egal, fange ich eben die ersten Makrelen des Jahres vom Ufer. Gesagt, getan, beim dritten Wurf des Tages rappelt es gleich an der Millenium-Big Jig von Penn ( WG20-100 Gr. ). 110 Gr. Blei und vier Makrelen am 5er Paternoster lassen die Rute fast krachen !  Aber nur fast ! Die beiden Würfe danach bringen noch mal jeweils eine Makrele, dann ist Schluss, der kleine Schwarm ist weg. Mir reichts allemal, ein tolles Abendessen ist gesichert. Ich liebe frische Makrelen aus der Pfanne !

Am nächsten Tag habe ich mich dann verlaufen, komischerweise an die Makrelenstelle von gestern. Ts,ts ! Sachen gibts ! Aber wenn ich schon mal da bin und zufällig die Angelsachen bei hab, kann ich es ja noch mal probieren. 
Es dauert geschlagene 5 Stunden, unendlich viele Würfe und bringt mir eine leichte Sehnenscheidenentzündung, aber dann fange ich noch mal 7 tolle Makrelen ( siehe Fotoanhang ), von denen 4 richtig groß waren ! Danach fiel mir wieder der richtige Weg zu meiner Frau ein und ich packe die Sachen ein!

Zu Hause hatte ich noch einen Tag frei, habe den genutzt, um an der Sieg mit der Fliege einen 49er Döbel und 2 Bachforellen von 36 und 38 cm gefangen. So kanns weitergehen !

Tight lines !


----------



## theactor (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hallo mefourlauber,

toller Bericht! 
Ich bin richtig nervös geworden - vor allem bei der Makrelen-Ausbeute.
In meiner Jugend haben wir das auch mal gemacht > unglaubliches Erlebnis, sie von Land aus zu fangen!
Da ich nicht wirklich seefest bin  :c muss ich jetzt also mal wieder nach Sylt..?! 
Ist aber auch nich gerade um die Ecke...

Petri Heil zu den Fängen!
#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Schöner Bericht #6 Danke.


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Schöner Bericht und es freut mich, dass wenn Du Dich schon verläufst dann jedenfalls Dein Angelgerät dabei ist dann kann man ja auch kaum verhungern!

Haste denn was über Wolfsbarschfänge in der letzten Zeit berichtet bekommen????


----------



## Mefourlauber (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

theactor: 
ja, ist unglaublich toll und auch sehr kraftraubend ( vor allem für einen Bleistifthalter wie mich ) , Makrelen vom Ufer auf lange Distanz zu fangen . Muss man mal gemacht haben, hat einen hohen Suchtfaktor. 

blauortsand:
ein spaziergänger, der sich als angler ausgab, erzählte von 1 Dutzend ( ! ) Wolfsbarsche beim brandungsangeln. obs stimmt ? ein miturlauber erzählte allerdings ähnliche geschichten, so dass ich sie wohl mal glaube. die durchschnittliche größe soll allerdings nicht so dolle gewesen sein.

ICH WILL ZURÜCK NACH WESTERLAND...................


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Danke für die Infos!!!
Dann werde ich wohl bald mal angreifen nur schade, dass daraus vor dem 21 wohl leider nichts wird!


----------



## theactor (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

HI,

als Steppke hatte ich auch ein tolles Erlebnis beim Makrelenfischen...
Rute krumm wie nix, brav (wie es sich gehört) rückwärts gegangen und dann einen riesen Batzen Kraut-Schleim  gelandet. Um mich herum nur Fische. Ich Schleim. Dann das Auslachen...
Das hat mich verändert  Ich bin geschädigt  :g 

Das mit den Wolfbarschen liest sich richtig gut! Selbst wenn die Größen nicht so doll sind, muss es einfach ein Erlebnis sein, sie mal am Haken zu haben.

Jelle, wenn Du was terminlich in Aussicht hast, sag mal Bescheid! Vielleicht passt es ja (wenn es nicht gerade WE ist...)

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

astreiner Bericht Mefourlauber  #6 ... aber was hat das zu bedeuten  ;+ 





			
				Mefourlauber  schrieb:
			
		

> mefourlauber war wieder im Morden  !


 ...hört sich gar nicht so nett an  :q  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Diggler, Du alter Erbsenzähler. 
Was spricht dagegen, die ein oder andere Nordkreatur zu erlegen .. welche auch immer 

#h


----------



## Mefourlauber (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hi Dorschdiggler,

endlich mal einer, der aufpasst. Sollte natürlich NORDEN heißen. Scheiß Wurstfinger................
War  mir richtig peinlich, als ich das M entdeckt habe. :c 

Blauortsand:

gib mal Bescheid, wenn Du Wolfsbarschmäßig was unternommen hast. Falls Du es in Hörnum probieren willst: In Hörnum durchfahren, neben dem Sparmarkt rechts rein und dem Schild "Restaraunt Barbecue" folgen. Parken vor dem Schild Strandsauna und Barbecue. Dann einfach die Holzdielen lang tappern und dann siehst Du schon die Tetrapoden.

ICH WILL ZURÜCK NACH WESTERLAND


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



			
				Thenörgeltor schrieb:
			
		

> Du alter Erbsenzähler


 ... ich zähle eigentlich ganz andere Dinge..... frag mal MB  :q  (da muss man auch nicht weit zählen können    :q  )


----------



## theactor (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

@eggcounter:

jaja... Du musst jetzt ja richtig leiden, wo Dein Objekt der Begierde so weit im Süden die Zählobjekte in der Sonne schaukelt  :q 

@mefourlauber: nimm mich MIT NACH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WESTERLAND  #g


----------



## Ramon (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hi

Ich will Ende August mal Urlaub in Sondervig bei Hvide Sande machen. Nun wollte ich da auch mal ein bisschen auf Wolfsbarsch versuchen. Nun zu meiner Frage lohnt es sich da und wenn ja wo? Gibt es soweit nördlich noch Wolfsbarsche? Oder ist es schon zu spät im August/September?
Ich war vier 5 Jahren schon mal da aber da wurden von der Mole in Hvide Sande Makrelen gefagen. Sonst nix


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Moinsen Ramon,

ich hab hier  gerade was zu der Region geschrieben. Thorsminde liegt oberhalb von Hvide Sande.


----------



## Ramon (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Ja danke hatte vorgestern die Suchfunktion benutzt das wars noch nicht da


----------



## detlefb (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

So nun aber los,

hier gibt es info HIER


#16!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Habe gerade ne Mail aus Ostfriesland bekommen. Bei Norderney fangen sie in Moment reichlich Wolfsbarsch. Die meisten liegen um die 2 kg Marke. Bis zu 20 Stück sollen sie dort fangen.

Sven


----------



## detlefb (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Du Sven, wer klicken kann ist klar im Vorteil #y diese Mitteilung steckt unter dem Link "hier" in meinem Posting!!!!
Macht nichts doppelt hält bekannter Maßen besser.


----------



## Feuerqualle (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

moin zusammen.
Weiß jemand, ob die Wolfsbarsche schon beißen. Bin demnächst an der Nordsee und wollte es gerne mal probieren. Oder sind die "lästigen" Hornhechte noch zu räuberisch???

Wer weiß was?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

probier auf jedenfall Seeringelwurm , Tintenfisch(ganze) und ganze Sandaale auf Grund oder an der Pose anzubieten. Nachts faengst auf jeden fall die besseren Fische. Waken gehen auch gut. Schau mal unter google unter seabass nach,dort findest genug zum nachlesen


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



Feuerqualle schrieb:


> moin zusammen.
> Weiß jemand, ob die Wolfsbarsche schon beißen.



Guck ma hier rein


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

hier
hast ein funny video. allerdings bootangeln auf wolfsbarsch

Und hier hast ne neue methode um fische zu fangen


----------



## mot67 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

geiles lied im ersten video :q

das zweite video|bigeyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hallo

bin im Sommer an der Ostsee Eckerndförde...weiß jemand ob man da chancen hat einen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen???


mfg Flo


----------



## mot67 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

nein, die hast du in der ostsee nicht, jedenfalls nicht in der deutschen ostsee. hab noch nie von wolfsbarschen in der ostsee gehört. aber wer weiss, vielleicht eines gar nicht allzu fernen tages


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

*Zitat aus dem Ab-Magazin:*  Bei einem kürzlichen Telefonat habe ich allerdings von einem Berufsfischer gehört, dass inzwischen rechtregelmäßig auch in der Ostsee Wolfsbarsche gefangen werden. Da Populationen im Wasser doch etwas länger brauchen, um sich an veränderte Verhältnisse anzupassen, kann man also schon davon ausgehen, dass da was im Gange ist.

Hier der ganze Text...

Hab irgendwo noch so ähnliche Sachen gesehen....auch Aussagen die von Berufsfischer stammen die Wolfsbarsch in ihren Netzen haben....

Aber naja dann werd ich wohl mein Glück auf Dorsch und Platte probieren müssen....

mfg Flo


----------



## mot67 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

ach was, so schnell kann das gehen 
dein link funzt allerdings nicht.


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



mot67 schrieb:


> geiles lied im ersten video :q
> 
> das zweite video|bigeyes





Jepp - gefällt mir auch richtig gut #6

Weiß jemand was zu Interpret, Titel oder gar Bezugsquelle zu sagen |kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Steht im Ab-Magazin Sorry wegen des Links


----------



## cozmo (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

sind denn hier mal richitge spezis von der nordsee
 die regelmäßig wolfbarsche fangen


----------



## HildoZ (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - gefällt mir auch richtig gut #6
> 
> Weiß jemand was zu Interpret, Titel oder gar Bezugsquelle zu sagen |kopfkrat



das sind Da Yoopers , 
THE FISHING TRIP
From Da Yoopers 1993 release,
"One Can short of a Six Pack"

guggst do hier: http://www.dayoopers.com/Lyric2o3.html

Gruß,
HildoZ


----------



## goeddoek (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Besten Dank, Hildo #6:m


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Besten Dank, Hildo #6:m



Moin georg sag mal kannst du etwa auch noch singen?
Dann können wir ja einen Fischerchor gründen


Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hallo

Wo in Schleswig-Holstein, außer Sylt oder andere Inseln, kann man wann die Viecher fangen? Ich möchte nicht mit der Brandungsrute angeln, sondern mit der Spinnrute.

Und wie sehen die Stellen in etwa aus? Muss ich bei Ebbe 3km übern Strand laufen und bei Flut womöglich die Küstenwache rufen. 

Welche Zeit ist günstig für die Küste hier oben? Ich hab hier was von Juli-September gelesen.

Gruß Chrizzi


----------



## Hamburgspook (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Moin,

war Ende Juni Anfang Juli jeweils am WE 3-4 Stunden auf Wolsbarsch aus.

Einmal Sylt Westerland und Hörnum, nüscht nicht einen Zupfer,
trotz vieler Tips aus Jelles Thread.

Weisse Snaps, eher am Grund angeboten, die Buhnen befischt die ins Meer gehen. Wetter passte nicht ganz so, war eher, wolkig und nur zeitweise sonnig.

Die letzten 4 Stunden vor Flut, der Fisch der 10.000 Würfe. |kopfkrat

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## arn0r (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

naja eigentlich nicht, bedingungen waren halt eher suboptimal mit dem hoch jetzt sollten doch gute fänge möglich sein, ich selbst bin ab 20 august eine woche auf borkum, mal gucken was da so geht#6


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hallo
Gibt's schon was neues von der Nordsee? Ich war bis jetzt noch nicht los, aber Lust hätte ich schon mal, mein Bruder nun auch. Wolfsbarsche sollen ja auch gute Kämpfer sein, in einer der letzten Blinkerausgaben stand drin, das Ruten von 50-100g WG empfolen werden... fand ich schon etwas dolle. Dazu eine 5000er Rolle und Schnur mit 8-10kg Tragkraft... 

Man kann doch eigendlich normales MeFo Geschirr nehmen (Rute WG 10-40g und 7-35g) dazu 4000er Rollen und passende Schnur (aber keine 8-10kg). Oder geht das nicht?


Hat den in letzter Zeit mal wieder jemand versucht die Fische zu fangen?


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

doch das geht sogar sehr gut.
Wir reden hier von 1Kg Fischen, ab und zu auch mal größer meist aber noch kleiner.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Wo angelt ihr denn? Auf Sylt?

Wie kommt man brauchbar nach Sylt? Mit der Bahn und dann wie zu welchen Strandabschnitt? 
Ich hätte da kein Plan wo ich hin müsste, dazu war ich auch noch nie auf Sylt und weiß nicht wie es da aussieht 

Oder gibts noch andere gute Stellen die an der Küste Schleswig-Holsteins liegen und nicht auf irgendwelchen Inseln?


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

was haltet ihr denn von ner anglerboardwolfsbarschsyltinvasion? lese den thread mit immer größer werdendem interesse! ist ein schöner und kampfstarker fisch!

@crizzi
spiekeroog geht auch ganz gut! ein kumpel von mir ist da den ganzen sommer vor ort und fängt wohl auch ganz gut. zwar mehr als beifang beim aal und buttangeln, aber da geht was!


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Ich suche eigendlich nach einer Möglichkeit die Fische nicht auf Sylt fangen zu können. Immerhin mus man nach Sylt kommen, das geht nur mit der Bahn und kostet wieder Geld (ok Auto kostet auch, aber da würde ich nie alleine hinfahren).
Dann wüßte ich nicht, wo ich hinsollte, wenn ich erstmal auf Sylt bin. 
Was kostet eigendlich die Überfahrt?

Angeln wollen wir mit normalen MeFo Geschirr, also Blinkern. Da müsste man dann ja auch eine Stelle haben, wo man mit dem Blinker an die Fische kommen kann. Wenn ich hier richtig gelesen habe (oder woanders..) wurden in Holland an manche Stellen eine Wurfweite von mind. 100m genannt, da man sonst keine Chance hat ein Fisch zu fangen. Da haben wir nicht die nötige Ausrüstung für, da was wieder mehr Brandungsangeln wäre. 

Spiekeroog ist ja auch nicht so einfach zu erreichen, zumindestens kostet es da auch die Fahrt der Fähre. 

Es wäre super wenn da noch jemand Stellen kennt und hier nennen mag, die nicht auf einer Insel sind. Sinnvoll wäre auch gleich zu sagen wie man die erreicht. Also wo man parken kann und wie weit man mit dem ganzen Krempel laufen muss.


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

denke das die deutsche nordseeküste da nicht so unbedingt der bringer ist. dadurch das das wattenmeer halt trocken fällt wird das schwierig. wäre natürlich super wenns anders wäre. nehme da auch gerne tipps entgegen.


----------



## Pfeffersack (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

arn0r: Meld dich mal, wenn du von Borkum zurückkehrst. Würde mich sehr interressieren was da geht!

Gruss


----------



## Chrizzi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



djoerni schrieb:


> denke das die deutsche nordseeküste da nicht so unbedingt der bringer ist. dadurch das das wattenmeer halt trocken fällt wird das schwierig. wäre natürlich super wenns anders wäre. nehme da auch gerne tipps entgegen.


 

An das hab ich auch gedacht, deswegen frag ich ja nach, ob es nicht doch irgendwelche Stellen gibt.

Ansonsten wäre ich auch dankbar für Tipps auf Inseln und was so ein Trip kostet (Fähre/Zug). Immerhin wird es nur ein Tagestrip und der soll nicht nen halben Urlaub kosten.


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

also die überfahrt nach speikeroog kostet 17 euro hin und zurück pr person.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Das ist ja nicht gerade wenig, nur um mal Angeln zu können. Dazu kommt noch die Fahrt dahin.


----------



## Schlotangler (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Gibt es auch Stellen, wo man in Deutschland dem Wolfsbarsch nachgehen kann. Hab mal was von Sylt gehört... Ich weiss, der Thread ist schon etwas älter, aber es interessiert mich gerade mal. 

Erst lesen, dann schreiben....
Hat schon einer Erfahrungen gesammelt auf Sylt.

Gruß
Schlotangler Torben


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht gerade wenig, nur um mal Angeln zu können. Dazu kommt noch die Fahrt dahin.


 


Und die abgelatschten Schuhsohlen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Boerni85 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

moin, also ich habe vom september 07 bis august 08 auf norderney gelebt und sehr gut wölfe gefangen... meist vor der milchbar von den buhnen aus. dort hat man bei niedrigwasser knappe 2 meter wassertiefe und die fische beißen kurz vor den füßen. eine wahnsinns angelei !!! mein größter hatte 72 cm und 3,6 kg ! beste zeit ab pfingsten bis in den frühen oktober...
ich bin seit dem jedes jahr mindestens einmal auf der insel und habe bis her immer wieder meine wölfe gefangen !
grüße und krumme ruten !


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

moin, auch bei maasholm werden vereinzelt wölfe gefangen(von fischern).
seit ca. nem halben jahr-und richtig gute bis ca 70cm.-sogar im winter!!!

bis sich das angeln auf die burschen lohnt dauert es aber bestimmt noch n bißchen|rolleyes...

gruß


----------



## Jungpionier (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Tonnenschwerer Küstenschutz. Die Dinger werden als Wellenbrecher vor die Molen gesetzt. *Tetrapoden weil sie 5-Ecken haben.*



|jump: |peinlich

You made my day! :m


----------



## Tomschek (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Die haben doch nur *4* Ecken|kopfkrat


also besser *Pentapoden:q*


----------



## Rhineman (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> moin, also ich habe vom september 07 bis august 08 auf norderney gelebt und sehr gut wölfe gefangen... meist vor der milchbar von den buhnen aus. dort hat man bei niedrigwasser knappe 2 meter wassertiefe und die fische beißen kurz vor den füßen. eine wahnsinns angelei !!! mein größter hatte 72 cm und 3,6 kg ! beste zeit ab pfingsten bis in den frühen oktober...
> ich bin seit dem jedes jahr mindestens einmal auf der insel und habe bis her immer wieder meine wölfe gefangen !
> grüße und krumme ruten !


Tach zusammen,
das Thema Wolfsbarsch interessiert mich seit kurzem. Ich möchte Mitte/Ende April in Ostfriesland Angelurlaub machen und auf WB losgehen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, muß man aber unbedingt raus auf die ostfriesischen Inseln, um auf WB erfolgreich zu sein, oder ? 
Habt Ihr außer Norderney vielleicht noch einen Tip für mich ?

Zum Equipment : Ich denke, mit Mefo Gerät müsste es doch gehen - 300 cm Rute, WG 10-40 gr und Mefo Blinker wie Toby von Abu, Banzai von Hansen oder den Snaps. 
Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur - was würdet Ihr empfehlen ? Ist ein Fluorocarbon Vorfach notwendig ? 
Welches Gewicht müssen die Blinker haben ?

Für ein paar Tips wäre ich dankbar.
Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## takezo (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

*Zu früh!*, wenn du überhaupt was fängst (was seeehhhhhr unwahrscheinlich ist) werdden es einzelgänger sein. Ich gehe vor mai nicht los (es sei denn der april verwöhnt uns mit außergewöhnlichen temperaturen).
Insel is egal, überall die gleiche suppe....
musst gucken wo die insulaner fischen, da klappts dann bei dir auch .
aber nicht auf die buhne drängeln wenn es hier schon voll ist, auf den meisten buhnen kann man auch am kopf mit 2 oder 3 kollegen stehen, dann ist aber schluss, immer freundlich fragen u nich drängelmn. das sehen wir an der küste nämlich nicht gerne u es wird leider immer schlimmer mit den sry, "Touri-anglern", denen es  leider oft an einer guten Kinderstube gefehlt haben muss. zumal ich auch immer darauf hinweisen muss das die nordsee verdammt noch mal nicht ein ententeich wie die ostsee ist u das ganze wegen der starken strömungen (gerade auf den buhnen!) gefährlich ist..
Gerät ok, geflochtene schnur würde ich fischen da hiermit größerew Wurfweiten möglich sind, einige schalten 2m monofil wg der scharfkantigen steine davor. ich machs nich, ab u an geht mal ein wolf stiften, so is das halt....
für die deutsche küste würde ich wobbler u co in der tasche lassen, große Mefoblinker mit denen du weit werffen kannst, 10 m entscheiden teilweise schon über erfolg u misserfolg. 
Vom boot auch gerne mit Gufis 10cm+. Farben eigentlich egal, hin u wieder meine ich vorlieben erkennen zu können aber......
ich fische meist dekors in blau silber, blau weiss, wenn das  wasser trüber ist schockfarben....


----------



## Rhineman (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



takezo schrieb:


> *Zu früh!*, wenn du überhaupt was fängst (was seeehhhhhr unwahrscheinlich ist) werdden es einzelgänger sein. Ich gehe vor mai nicht los (es sei denn der april verwöhnt uns mit außergewöhnlichen temperaturen).
> Insel is egal, überall die gleiche suppe....
> musst gucken wo die insulaner fischen, da klappts dann bei dir auch .
> aber nicht auf die buhne drängeln wenn es hier schon voll ist, auf den meisten buhnen kann man auch am kopf mit 2 oder 3 kollegen stehen, dann ist aber schluss, immer freundlich fragen u nich drängelmn. das sehen wir an der küste nämlich nicht gerne u es wird leider immer schlimmer mit den sry, "Touri-anglern", denen es leider oft an einer guten Kinderstube gefehlt haben muss. zumal ich auch immer darauf hinweisen muss das die nordsee verdammt noch mal nicht ein ententeich wie die ostsee ist u das ganze wegen der starken strömungen (gerade auf den buhnen!) gefährlich ist..
> ...


Danke für die superschnelle Info, takezo.
Da ich dank meiner Tochter an die Schulferien gebunden bin, muß ich im April Urlaub machen. Mal sehen, was geht. Ansonsten suche ich mir was Nettes auf dem Festland.
Das mit den "Drängeln" auf der Buhne kenne ich vom Rhein, es ist für mich selbstverständlich, höflich zu fragen....
Man ist ja Angelkollege und nicht Rivale - aber Du hast recht, es gibt schon rücksichtslose Gesellen.
Dann hoffe ich mal auf gutes, warmes Aprilwetter.
Grußanalleundbisdietage.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Nimm dir mal die Holländische Küste vor.Zeeland und die
Oosterschelde geben ständig gute Fische her.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Moin Leute,

prinzipiell kann man auf jeder ostfriesischen Insel Wolfsbarsche fangen, aber die Top-Insel ist und bleibt Baltrum.
Entscheidend ist nur die Jahreszeit und die launische See.
Von den Buhnenköpfen auf der Westseite ist (bei gutem Wetter!!!) ein hervorragendes Spinn- bzw. leichtes Pilk- u. Löffelfischen möglich. Da geht es bis 15m in die Tiefe!

Es geht im April los und endet im September. Beste Zeit Mai - Juli. Ab Juni sind auch Hornhechte da.
Das Fischen ist auch in den Ferien möglich; da man dort nicht baden kann. 
Köder: s. Bild
Bester Fang (mein Bruder): 11 "Wölfe" (bis 2,7kg), 14 gr. "Hornies", 2 Dorsche und eine Menge Kleinkram, in 10 Tagen Urlaub. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Rhineman (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> prinzipiell kann man auf jeder ostfriesischen Insel Wolfsbarsche fangen, aber die Top-Insel ist und bleibt Baltrum.
> Entscheidend ist nur die Jahreszeit und die launische See.
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,
danke für die vielen Tips.
Glückwunsch zu dem gelungenen Angelurlaub. Hut ab.
Muß man zwangsläufig auf die ostfriesischen Inseln, um Erfolg zu haben ? Oder geht auch was von der Küste aus, z.B. bei Norden, oder Greetsiel oder Knock-Emsmündung ?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte ?
Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## Rhineman (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*



Rhineman schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> danke für die vielen Tips.
> Glückwunsch zu dem gelungenen Angelurlaub. Hut ab.
> Muß man zwangsläufig auf die ostfriesischen Inseln, um Erfolg zu haben ? Oder geht auch was von der Küste aus, z.B. bei Norden, oder Greetsiel oder Knock-Emsmündung ?
> ...


Tach zusammen,
meine Regierung hat umdisponiert, Urlaub in Ostfriesland (Nähe Greetsiel) Ende August/Anfang September anstatt kurz nach Ostern. Das ist GUT. Zumindest das Wasser ist dann wärmer als +12 Grad = Minimum WB Temperatur. Wie sieht es aus - hat jemand Erfahrung als Spinnfischer auf WBs von der Krummhörn aus ? Für ein paar Tips für den Sommer für diese Küstenregion - also nicht von den Inseln - wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## Rhineman (23. April 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Tach zusammen,
das Nordseewasser hat die 12 Grad Marke geknackt, in Holland sollen schon Wölfe gefangen worden sein.
Kurzentschlossen fahren wir nächste Woche für 3 Tage nach Ostfriesland. Die Angelklamotten habe ich trotz Proteste meiner besseren Hälfte mit dabei. |supergri Ich versuch es einfach mal irgendwo an der Krummhörn.:g
Grußanalleundbisdietage.


----------



## Nemo777 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Deutschland und DK*

Hi leute, muss man unbedinkt auf die Inseln???? oder kann man auch vom fesstland ein paar Wölfe auf die Schuppen legen ?


----------

